# SCR-4027 Outdoor Heritage/You get to vote it



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gentlemen, this is the BIG ONE! A little late for Christmas but if you have ever needed to be involved, now will be the time. It just showed up as a Senate Concurent Resolution and replicates the Outdoor Heritage Measure in full.

If passed it would go on the ballot to be voted on by North Dakota citizens in the next general election.



> _SCR 4027 - Introduced by Sen's Axness, Sinner, Triplett; Rep's Guggisberg, S. Kelsh, Oversen. A concurrent resolution that would create an outdoor heritage fund from 4 percent of the total revenues from oil and gas production and extraction taxes and allows the fund to be administered by the outdoor heritage commission for clean water, lands and outdoor heritage. Senate Natural Resources Committee to hear 3/7, 9:30 a.m._


The resolution wording:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-201 ... 0228160416

Out of all the outdoor bills that have come across the last years, this is the most important one. It would turn the tide on habitat destruction by actually funding an alternative. The $$ amount of this law would be about $100 million PER YEAR versus $15 million in the House version. The hearing is next Thursday (fast track). There will be testimony well covered for this bill but what is needed is bodies to just step forward to the podium and say " I am John Doe and I am in favor of this 4027." No sweat, anybody can do it. The battle is won by the people that show up.

If you can't be there, then make sure to email the Committee below:

Email addresses for the Senate Natural Resources Committee.

The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members:

Stanley W. Lyson , Chairman ; David Hogue, Vice Chairman

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]

Or call the legislative telephone message center at 1-888-NDLEGIS (635-3447) or 701-328-3373 (local).


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You're making the choice between this:









Or this:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And take a minute to thank these legislator sponsors of SCR-4027 for their support of preserving quality hunting in ND.

Senators
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

And Representatives
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From: ND Sportsmen's Legislative Etree [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, March 02, 2013 11:20 AM
Subject: ND Sportsman's Etree /SCR-4027

Note: The normal Nodakoutdoors.com Sportsman's Etree link is undergoing software reconstruction at this time. Temporarily, it will be sent by this method.

--------------------------------------------------------

3/ 2/ 2013

Senate Concurrent Resolution-4027 (Outdoor Heritage Resolution)

Request a Do Pass from the Senate Natural Resources Committee (email addresses below). Also do the same with your own district State Senator this weekend. http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-2013/members/senate

4027 would restore full funding of apx $100 million per year for the Outdoor Heritage proposal. It would also restore professional natural resource managers to the advisory board making grant decisions. If this concurrent resolution passes it will be placed on the ballot of the general election for a vote of ND citizens. It is being fast tracked in the legislature and requires your attention now. The hearing is next Thursday morning. Of all the wildlife-habitat bills addressed over the years SCR-4027 is going to be the most critical, as it replicates the original Outdoor Heritage Measure, unlike the diluted House version HB-1278. 4027 can reverse habitat destruction by finally funding a viable alternative for landowners. There is a major public benefit to this proposal, by soil and water conservation for farmers, increased access and habitat for all hunters and fishermen, outdoor recreational opportunities for citizens, and boosting tourism revenue all across North Dakota.

Please try to attend this hearing Thursday. The major testimony will be well covered but people are needed to step up to the podium and say " I support 4027."

SCR 4027 - Introduced by Sen's Axness, Sinner, Triplett; Rep's Guggisberg, S. Kelsh, Oversen. A concurrent resolution that would create an outdoor heritage fund from 4 percent of the total revenues from oil and gas production and extraction taxes and allows the fund to be administered by the outdoor heritage commission for clean water, lands and outdoor heritage. Senate Natural Resources Committee to hear 3/7, 9:30 a.m.

Full text:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/63-201 ... 0228174909

Please forward this Etree to your friends and request a Do Pass from the Senate Natural Resource Committee. 

Email addresses for the Senate Natural Resources Committee. Be sure to include your name and address in the contact email.
The Senate Natural Resources Committee (SNRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Ft. Lincoln Room. Members:

Stanley W. Lyson , Chairman ; David Hogue, Vice Chairman

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]

Contact My Legislators by leaving a message with the legislative telephone message center at 1-888 -635-3447 or 701-328-3373 (local).


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://bismarcktribune.com/news/local/m ... f887a.html

And so the plots thicken, or sicken, or whatever.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

And so the plots thicken, sicken and quicken.

SCR 4027 quickly went down 5 to 2 out of committee.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

http://bismarcktribune.com/news/local/g ... cf887a.htm

Senate rejects Heritage Fund proposal
Print Email 2013-03-11T17:03:00Z Senate rejects Heritage Fund proposal Bismarck Tribune 
2 hours ago • By Nick Smith
Nick [email protected]

The North Dakota Senate rejected a resolution Monday that would have provided 4 percent of the state oil and gas production and extraction tax revenue for an Outdoor Heritage Fund.

Senate Concurrent Resolution 4027 died by a 36-10 vote following more than 15 minutes of debate.

Sen. Jessica Unruh, R-Beulah, said SCR4027 would have allowed for a maximum annual allocation of $100 million in oil tax revenue into the newly-created fund. Local political subdivisions would be able to apply for grant dollars for various conservation projects.

Projects would include the protection and maintenance of bodies of water, grasslands and forests. Funds also could be used for flood control, parks and recreation areas and for farmers and ranchers.

Oversight and distribution of funds would be the duty of a 10-member commission consisting of members of the legislative and executive branch. The commission would be able to purchase property and easements as permitted by state law, but not for litigation or lobbying.

"In committee a variety of concerns were expressed," Unruh said.

Among the concerns were the ability of the commission to purchase land and the fact that it would build a $100 million item into the state constitution. Unruh urged her colleagues to vote against SCR4027.

Sen. Tyler Axness, D-Fargo, said he'd introduced SCR4027 after hearing from several constituents upset after a statewide conservation measure didn't make the November 2012 ballot.

A constitutional measure similar to SCR4027 was removed from the 2012 general election ballot after more than 17,000 signatures were disqualified. Nearly a dozen paid petition circulators were charged in September with facilitating election fraud and filing false statements in gathering signatures for both the conservation measure and a medical marijuana initiative.

"I think it should be up to the people to determine what the landscape looks like," Axness said.

Sen. Donald Schaible, R-Mott, said he also had concerns with how the fund would be set up in SCR4027.

"I see this as an acquisition of land," Schaible said. "To me this is a bad way of doing a right idea."

Sen. David Hogue, R-Minot, said he didn't agree with approach the fund in SCR4027 took to address conservation.

"It's going into the Constitution where it doesn't belong," Hogue said.

Sen. Bill Bowman, R-Bowman, said up to $200 million per biennium for conservation was excessive given the massive infrastructure needs of the oil patch.

"We've got way bigger things to worry about in this state than this," Bowman said.

:computer: Senator Jessica Unruh got it right. She is new, young and has a major in natural resources. And when I send her big long emails, she writes back thanks. North Dakota got another good one after she filled Randy Christmans Senate seat.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SECOND READING OF SENATE CONCURRENT RESOLUTION
SCR 4027: A concurrent resolution to create and enact a new section to article X of the
Constitution of North Dakota, relating to an outdoor heritage fund; to provide an
effective date; and to provide an expiration date.
ROLL CALL
The question being on the final adoption of the resolution, which has been read, and has
committee recommendation of DO NOT PASS. The roll was called and there were 10 YEAS,
36 NAYS, 0 EXCUSED, 1 ABSENT AND NOT VOTING.

YEAS: Axness; Grabinger; Heckaman; Marcellais; Mathern; Murphy; Nelson; Schneider;
Sinner; Triplett

NAYS: Andrist; Armstrong; Berry; Bowman; Burckhard; Campbell; Carlisle; Cook; Dever;
Dotzenrod; Erbele; Flakoll; Grindberg; Hogue; Holmberg; Kilzer; Klein; Krebsbach;
Laffen; Larsen; Lee, G.; Lee, J.; Luick; Lyson; Miller; O'Connell; Oehlke; Poolman;
Robinson; Schaible; Sitte; Sorvaag; Unruh; Wanzek; Wardner; Warner
ABSENT AND NOT VOTING: Anderson
SCR 4027 was declared lost on a recorded roll call vote.


----------

